# castellanismes / barbarismes



## Dixie!

DeBarcelona said:


> All 3 sentences have an error, all 3 *castilianisms*


 
Sorry, what's that word? Where did you get it from?

MOD EDIT: Split thread.


----------



## DeBarcelona

I have just invented it. It mens: ways to speak which are of castilian origin. Is there a better word to call it?


----------



## Dixie!

DeBarcelona said:


> I have just invented it. It mens: ways to speak which are of castilian origin. Is there a better word to call it?



No idea  I had never heard it before in English, that's why it caught my attention. AND just wanted to tease you a little, too


----------



## panjabigator

I have heard people refer to castellanismes as barbarismes.  Que penseu sobre aquest?  (potser que necessiti un novo fil)


----------



## DeBarcelona

que penseu sobre aquest-->què penseu sobre això/què en penseu.
novo-->nou

Bé, seria millor començar un nou fil, sí. Encara que no sé si no seria un fil polititzat  Ja saps què diuen les normes. La meva opinió és que els castellanismes SÓN barbarismes, ja que tenim maneres catalanes i per tant no cal cap manera castellana. No cap ni una.


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes grácies per les correcions!  Sempre vull que algú em corregeixi.

Si et entinc de manera bona, estàs dient que hi ha d'evitar les paraules castellanes perque ja les té el català.  Però no penses que la incorpaciò de noves paraules (en aquest caso, les paraules castellanes) no és part del desarollo (encara noho sé en català) de un idioma?


----------



## RIU

panjabigator said:


> Moltes grácies per les correcions! Sempre vull que algú em corregeixi.
> 
> Si t'entenc be de manera bona, estàs dient que s'ha d'evitar les paraules castellanes perque ja les té el català. Però no penses que la incorpaciò de noves paraules (en aquest caso, les paraules castellanes) no és part del desenvolupament (encara no ho sé en català) d'un idioma?


 
Hola, 

Crec que el desenvolupament d'un idioma es la incorporació de nous conceptes que no teniem, no pas la sustitució dels existents.

En quant a barbarismes, quan anava a l'escola el professor sempre deia que _això es un barbarisme que cal evitar de tota passada._ Sempre m'ha fet molta gracia aquesta frase... També cal dir que -en la meva opinió-barbarisme en català no te la força que en castellà per la qual cosa no crec que hi hagi ofensa.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Un barbarisme, per definició, és una paraula forana que en substitueix una d'autòctona. Per tant, els barbarismes són totalment prescindibles i afegeixo que indesitjables perquè fan que la llengua perdi força. A part, les paraules castellanes són sovint de mal pronunciar en català.

Un barabrisme, a més, pot ser una construcció sintàctica. Aquests són els pitjors perquè són molt més difícils de detectar menys que t'interessi la gramàtica. Exemples:

hi ha que fer-->s'ha de fer/cal fer
mira el bé que ho fa-->mira com ho fa de bé
mai ho he vist-->mai no ho he vist
tinc dos-->en tinc dos
estàs?-->hi ets?
no veig-->no hi veig/no m'hi veig
tinc que fer-->haig de fer (tinc de fer)
el res-->el no-res
alguna cosa que dir?-->res a dir-hi? 

Quin és el problema? Doncs que totes les paraules de les frases castellanitzades aparèixen al diccionari i per a un que no hi entengui, pot semblar que tot això és català, quan no ho és i fa molt mal a les orelles.

RIU: una coseta.

s'ha d'evitar les paraules castellanes-->s'ha*n *d'evitar...

o "cal evitar", també. O "hom ha d'evitar". O "cal que s'evitin". O "cal que hom eviti". Au per a qui digui que el català és una llengua pobra en formes (bé, jo no he sentit mai a dir-ho) 

Ps: és possible que l'amic Neil rebi un e-mail cada cop que algú respon. I ell no té ni idea de català. Potser hauriem de crear un fil nou, si creieu que val la pena. Jo personalment no tinc res més a dir-hi. Les paraules castellanes que en substitueixen de catalanes són barbarismes per definició. Tema tancat.


----------



## RIU

DeBarcelona said:


> RIU: una coseta.
> 
> s'ha d'evitar les paraules castellanes-->s'ha*n *d'evitar...


 
Es cert! Gràcies DB.


----------

